# Πληθυντικός ξένων όρων σε ελληνικό κείμενο



## unique (Dec 12, 2013)

Πρόσφατα παρέδωσα ένα κείμενο που περιείχε διάφορους ινδικούς όρους μεταγραμμένους στα αγγλικά. Στη συνέχεια διαπίστωσα ότι ο διορθωτής είχε κόψει το τελικό «s» των όρων που απαντούν στον πληθυντικό. Τι ισχύει τελικά;

Π.χ, «Το υλικό από το οποίο συγκροτείται η κάθε Βέδα κατατάσσεται ανάλογα με τη μορφή και το περιεχόμενό του σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες: α) Saṃhitās, β) Brāhmaṇas γ) Āraṇyakas και δ) Upaniṣads».
Στο διορθωμένο κείμενο όλα τα “s” είχαν κοπεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

Όταν κρατάμε αμετάγραπτη μια ξένη λέξη, δεν την πειράζουμε. Πιάνω στην τύχη ένα κείμενο της Σίβυλλας για παράδειγμα (πού αλλού θα βρω περισσότερα αμετάγραπτα, άλλωστε;  ). Ιδού:

Landlords πάνε Μαλδίβες
ήρθε η ώρα να πληρώσουν οι landlords της Εκάλης
κλεισμένος σε παλάτια και private clubs
Είναι οι λεγόμενες les territoires de l'aristocratie
αρκετοί από τους ισχυρούς του χρήματος και πρώην περήφανους les grands proprietaries de territoire (κάτι σε μεγαλογαιοκτήμονες δηλαδή) 
τα flash των ελλήνων paparazzi (δεν περίμενα να δω flashes, επηρεάζεται από το ελληνικό «φλας», που δεν έχει πληθυντικό)
μαζί με τους ισχυρούς βρετανούς businessmen
δεν γνωρίζουν ίσως τη μανία των δικών μας... celebrities
ταιριάζει στα big parties 

Αν και:
με τα εντυπωσιακά terrain του golf (την τσάκωσα!)

Όμως, γιατί αμετάγραπτα; Ξέρω π.χ. τις Ουπανισάδες. Οι άλλες δεν έχουν εξελληνιστεί;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2013)

Και δεν μου λέτε, κρατάμε αμετάβλητους και τους πληθυντικούς μιας γλώσσας σε μια άλλη γλώσσα;

Εγώ δεν ξέρω χίντι ούτε σανσκριτικά, αλλά το τελικό s σχηματίζει τον πληθυντικό στα αγγλικά, όχι στα σανσκριτικά ή στα χίντι, έτσι δεν είναι;
Τι λόγο έχουμε λοιπόν να το κρατήσουμε;


----------



## unique (Dec 12, 2013)

Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δεν προέρχεται από μετάφραση αγγλικού κειμένου αλλά έχει συντεθεί κατευθείαν στα ελληνικά. Απλά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον πληθυντικό των όρων όπως αυτός εμφανίζεται γενικότερα στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία (αμετάγραπτους για δικούς μου λόγους). Κατόπιν αυτής της διευκρίνησης υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση σε όσα γράφετε παραπάνω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Εάν κρατήσεις αμετάγραπτες τις λέξεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τις κλίνεις κατά τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό. Αν πάλι τις μεταγράψεις, είναι άκλιτες.

Σε δυο βιβλιαράκια που έχω -το ένα γραμμένο σε πολυτονικό- είναι όλες μεταγραμμένες στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2013)

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη (δεν θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχει κανόνας) είναι ότι ο διορθωτής, από τη στιγμή που βλέπει και αναγνωρίζει πληθυντικούς, θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί «βρε, μπας και έχει λόγο που το έκανε» και όχι «βρε, κοίτα να δεις που δεν ξέρει ότι αυτά μπαίνουν στον ενικό» και να επικοινωνήσει με τον συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι έγινε κάτι ανάλογο με την απόδοση των Ψαλμών στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη ως Psalm επειδή ο συγγραφέας ή ο μεταφραστής του κειμένου *επέλεξε *να χρησιμοποιήσει την αγγλική απόδοση του όρου.


----------



## unique (Dec 12, 2013)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι στα σανσκριτικά ο πληθυντικός δεν αποδίδεται με «s». Ωστόσο η χρήση του «s» είναι μια γενικευμένη συμβατική συνήθεια σε όλα τα αγγλικά κείμενα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Το κείμενό σου όμως δεν είναι στα αγγλικά, ούτε είναι επεξήγηση του πως να διαβάσουμε τη βιβλιογραφία στα αγγλικά, ε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να κοιτάξουμε τι συμβαίνει στη Wikipedia:

Αγγλικό: Upanishads
Ελληνικό: Ουπανισάδες
Γαλλικό: Upanishad
Δείτε το κείμενο εκεί. Π.χ. Les Upaniṣad majeures sont aussi les plus anciennes. 

Πας όμως εδώ:
http://www.upanishad.org/SHWEITZER1.htm
και διαβάζεις:
Les quatre parties du Véda, les Brâhmanas et les Upanishads sont considérés comme des révélations divines...

Στο διαδίκτυο τα γαλλικά "Les Upanishads" είναι περισσότερα από τα "Les Upanishad".

Και η λύση उपनिषदः δεν βοηθάει. :)


----------



## unique (Dec 13, 2013)

Στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία βλέπω ότι ακολουθείται σε μεγάλο βαθμό η διεθνής πρακτική. Αυτό τουλάχιστον διαπιστώνω από τα εξής βιβλία:
Θεοδώρου Πάντουβα, Ερμηνευτικό λεξικό της ινδικής φιλοσοφίας και του Γιόγκα
Theos Bernard, Οι θεμελιώδεις φιλοσοφίες της Ινδίας
Γρηγόρης Ζιάκας, Θρησκείες και πολιτισμοί της Ασίας


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως έχεις ήδη άποψη και έχεις ουσιαστικά πάρει την απόφασή σου, η οποία είναι σεβαστή σε κάθε περίπτωση.

Εγώ πάντως σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις (σανσκριτικά, ιαπωνικά, κινεζικά μέσα σε αγγλικά κείμενα τα οποία μετέφρασα) επέλεξα να μεταγράψω σε ελληνικό αλφάβητο και να μην κλίνω.
Εάν για κάποιο λόγο επέλεγα να κρατήσω την αγγλική γραφή, και πάλι δεν θα τα έκλινα.
Το τι γίνεται στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία είναι οπωσδήποτε ένα σημείο αναφοράς, δεν θα έλεγα όμως ότι είναι καθοριστικό κριτήριο, ειδικά αφού μιλάμε για γλωσσικό θέμα και όχι για θέμα του περιεχομένου ή έστω για θέμα ορολογίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Εξαρτάται βέβαια ποιο είναι και το κοινό σου, πράγμα που μάλλον ξέρεις όταν κάνεις αυτήν την επιλογή. Αν είναι λογοτεχνία, π.χ. που το κοινό μπορεί να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε μέσος άνθρωπος που δεν έχει επαφή με το αντικείμενο, είναι εξόχως κουραστικό να διαβάζει συνέχεια λέξεις σε ξένα αλφάβητα, που δεν μπορεί να ξέρει πώς προφέρονται. Είναι σαν μια μουτζούρα που την παρακάμπτει στο διάβασμα, ένα placeholder*, όπως τα μπιπ στην τηλεόραση όταν εκστομίζονται βρισιές.

* άσχετο, αλλά έχουμε μετάφραση γι' αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

placeholder = αντιφραστική λέξη | θεσικράτης | σύμβολο υποκατάστασης


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Ο Πάπυρος, στο λήμμα _Βέδες_, δίνει τους όρους γραμμένους αγγλικά, με τα σημαδάκια που τους έβαλε και ο unique, και στον πληθυντικό — όπως δηλαδή τις βρήκε στο λήμμα της Britannica.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2013)

Και έτσι, επανερχόμαστε σε αυτό:


drsiebenmal said:


> [...] ο διορθωτής, από τη στιγμή που βλέπει και αναγνωρίζει πληθυντικούς, θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί «βρε, μπας και έχει λόγο που το έκανε» και όχι «βρε, κοίτα να δεις που δεν ξέρει ότι αυτά μπαίνουν στον ενικό» και να επικοινωνήσει με τον συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή [...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Επί τη ευκαιρία του παραπάνω, ο μεταφραστής και ο διορθωτής έχουν συνήθως επικοινωνία; Κι αν όχι, ο μεταφραστής δύναται να αφήνει υποσημειώσεις για τον διορθωτή που να εξηγεί κάποιες επιλογές του που αρχικά φαίνονται παράξενες ή αντισυμβατικές ή ό,τι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία του παραπάνω, ο μεταφραστής και ο διορθωτής έχουν συνήθως επικοινωνία;


Εξαρτάται. Συνήθως όχι τόσο όσο χρειάζεται.



Hellegennes said:


> Κι αν όχι, ο μεταφραστής δύναται να αφήνει υποσημειώσεις για τον διορθωτή που να εξηγεί κάποιες επιλογές του που αρχικά φαίνονται παράξενες ή αντισυμβατικές ή ό,τι;


Αυτό συνήθως γίνεται και είναι ζητούμενο από τους εκδότες, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς πώς θα κρίνει κάτι ο άλλος. Πρόσφατα μου είπαν για μια περίπτωση όπου στο (αγγλικό) κείμενο μεταφράζεται ο τίτλος μιας γερμανικής εφημερίδας στα αγγλικά. Π.χ. αντί του γερμανικού _Zeit_ γράφει (στα αγγλικά) _Time_ και ο μεταφραστής προτίμησε να το αποδώσει στα ελληνικά _Χρόνος_ (ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων). Ο επιμελητής το άλλαξε σε Time (το Zeit θα ήταν λογικό, βέβαια).


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Ο Πάπυρος πάλι, στο πολυσέλιδο λήμμα για τον Ινδουισμό, αποτολμά μεταγραφές. Έτσι, εκτός από τις _Ουπανισάδες_, βρήκα και τις _Βραχμάνες _και τις _Αρανυάκες_ (ο Πάπυρος δεν απλοποιεί φωνήεντα, μόνο διπλά σύμφωνα).

Με την ευκαιρία: τι γίνεται με τα σημαδάκια; Το εξελληνισμένο Ουπανισάδες αδιαφορεί για το παχύ [sh], όπως άλλωστε και στον Σέξπιρ. Το γνήσια αγγλικό είναι Upanishads. Το σανσκριτικό (με μεταγραφή IAST — International Alphabet of Sanskrit Transliteration) είναι Upaniṣad. Βρίσκω ωστόσο και αυτό στον πληθυντικό, Upaniṣads, π.χ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Principal_Upanishads (το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου).


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2013)

Αυτό το παράδειγμα Δόχτορα απλά δείχνει ότι δεν έπιασε ο διορθωτής ότι και στο πρωτότυπο ήταν μεταφρασμένο- δηλαδή καλά έκανε ο μεταφραστής και το μετάφρασε, για να κρατήσει το πνέυμα του πρωτότυπου. 
Τώρα, από την άλλη, αν μεταφράζεις π.χ. ένα εγχειρίδιο χρήσης π.χ. μίξερ, το πνέυμα του πρωτότυπου είναι να μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να ενημερωθεί για τη χρήση του μίξερ. Εκεί θα περίμενα να χρησιμοποιηθεί η τυποποιημένη ορολογία για τα μίξερ.


----------



## unique (Dec 13, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο διορθωτής έκοψε τα “s” και από όρους (όπως o manas= νους) που ενώ δεν είναι στον πληθυντικό έχουν «s». Τώρα πρέπει να ανατρέξω στη βιβλιογραφία για πολλούς τέτοιους όρους. Πάντως αν τοποθετήσω σε ένα ζυγό τα στοιχεία και τις γνώμες που παραθέτετε (από τη μια πλευρά την ορθή θεωρητική αντιμετώπιση του θέματος και από την άλλη την επικρατούσα πρακτική) πιστεύω ότι ο δείκτης θα ισορροπήσει κάπου στο κέντρο. 
Με άλλα λόγια: βραχυκύκλωσα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Μα γιατί; Αν έχεις σοβαρό λόγο να διατηρήσεις την αγγλική τυπολογία, διατήρησέ την.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2013)

unique said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο διορθωτής έκοψε τα “s” και από όρους (όπως o manas= νους) που ενώ δεν είναι στον πληθυντικό έχουν «s».


 * facepalm * Να λες πάλι καλά που το πρόλαβες. Φαντάσου να κυκλοφορούσε έτσι.

Εγώ, από τότε που μου διόρθωσαν δύο σωστά και μου τα κάναν λάθος και βγήκαν τα βιβλία έτσι (παιδικά βιβλία, αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί την ελαφρότητα, μη σου πω ότι είναι χειρότερα) απαιτώ να ρίξω μια τελευταία ματιά στο διορθωμένο πριν πάει για τυπογραφείο. Σε σοβαρούς εκδοτικούς έχουν και οι ίδιοι ως πάγια τακτική τη συνεργασία μεταφραστή-επιμελητή. Αυτά ως προς το ερώτημα περί συνεργασίας.


----------



## unique (Dec 13, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να διατηρήσω την αγγλική τυπολογία μόνο επειδή πιστεύω (χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος) ότι όσοι ασχολούνται με το θέμα την έχουν συνηθίσει και κατά συνέπεια θα τους ξενίσει η διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση. Από την άλλη, η μεταγγραφή αυτών των όρων ενίοτε καταλήγει σε γελοία αποτελέσματα και δεν προσφέρει βοήθεια σε ένα σοβαρό μελετητή που θα ήθελε να προσφύγει σε ξένες πηγές (μια και οι ελληνικές είναι ελάχιστες και μάλλον ελλιπείς). Όσο για τα λάθη του διορθωτή, τα παραπάνω είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. (μιλάω για διαστρέβλωση του νοήματος σε πολλές περιπτώσεις). Ωστόσο τον δικαιολογώ επειδή η φύση του κειμένου δεν είναι συνηθισμένη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο Πάπυρος πάλι, στο πολυσέλιδο λήμμα για τον Ινδουισμό, αποτολμά μεταγραφές. Έτσι, εκτός από τις _Ουπανισάδες_, βρήκα και τις _Βραχμάνες _και τις _Αρανυάκες_ (ο Πάπυρος δεν απλοποιεί φωνήεντα, μόνο διπλά σύμφωνα).
> ...



Στη Λεξιλογία πάλι, ο γκουρού μας γι' αυτά τα θέματα γράφει στο νήμα *Hatha Yoga*:



jmanveda said:


> Κατόπιν ειδοποιήσεως του φίλου Νικελ, απαντώ ως από εξηκονταετίας μελετητής του συγκεκριμένου χώρου και από τριακονταετίας μεταφραστής έργων του χώρου στην ελληνική.
> 
> Unique, κι εγώ είχα τους ίδιους ενδοιασμούς σχετικά με τα γένη, έναντι κάποιων (και επαγγελματιών) μεταφραστών (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο φίλος κ. Παντουβάς), που επέμεναν να εφαρμόζονται τα γένη που οι όροι έχουν στη σανσκριτική.
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Με την ευκαιρία: τι γίνεται με τα σημαδάκια; Το εξελληνισμένο Ουπανισάδες αδιαφορεί για το παχύ [sh], όπως άλλωστε και στον Σέξπιρ. Το γνήσια αγγλικό είναι Upanishads. Το σανσκριτικό (με μεταγραφή IAST — International Alphabet of Sanskrit Transliteration) είναι Upaniṣad. Βρίσκω ωστόσο και αυτό στον πληθυντικό, Upaniṣads, π.χ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Principal_Upanishads (το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου).





jmanveda said:


> Ο γκουρού σου είναι η ίδια σου η αναγκαιότητα για πληροφόρηση που βρήκε κάποιον πληροφοριοδότη!
> 
> Ως προς το ειδικό λατινικό αλφάβητο, για απλή χρήση (εκτός φιλοσοφικών κειμένων) μπορεί να γίνει η εξής απλοποίηση:
> 
> ...



Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, έστω και σαν κουβαλητής.


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2013)

Για ένα τουλάχιστον από αυτά δεν θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιόμαστε: *Ουπανισάδες*, καθιερωμένο από παλιά και κλινόμενο.


----------



## unique (Dec 14, 2013)

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι καθιερωμένα από καιρό. Στο κείμενό μου η Αγιούρ-Βέδα ή Αγιουρβέδα, όπως απαντά πολλές φορές, έχει διορθωθεί ως Yajurveda! Εxθές επικοινώνησα με γνωστό θρησκειολόγο καθηγητή του Αριστοτέλειου και μου είπε ότι ο πληθυντικός είναι αποδεκτός (γιατί έτσι γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι πρόκειται για πολλά και όχι ένα).


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2013)

Χμ, χμ, τώρα φορώ τα ματογυάλια μου και παίρνω το δασκαλίστικο ύφος.  
Να πεις του επιμελητή σου ότι όσους ξένους όρους έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά (και μάλιστα όχι με απλή μεταγραφή αλλά εξελληνισμένους) από εποχής Δημητρίου Γαλανού, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τους ξαναγυρνάμε στα ξένα.


----------



## unique (Dec 14, 2013)

Αν αρχίσω μαζί του πολύ δύσκολα θα τελειώσω. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μια τέτοια συζήτηση θα καταλήξει σε καυγά και σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν έχω καμία τέτοια διάθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2013)

Μπορείς απλώς να του πεις ότι θα δημοσιεύσεις τις τεκμηριωμένες διαφωνίες σου... :)


----------



## jmanveda (Dec 14, 2013)

Unique
Σίγουρο ο διορθωτής δεν είχε καμία δουλειά να κόψει τα 's' -- ακόμα κι από το manas (νους)!!! Απ' εδώ και πέρα θα προειδοποιείς να μην πειράζονται οι σανσκριτικοί όροι στα λατινικά και ελληνικά. Θα σου κόψει τους Beatles σε Beatle;;;

Νικελ
Ως προς τις Ουπανισάδες (και Βέδες) που έχουν επιβιώσει, έχουμε πολλές (σήμερα ανεφάρμοστες) ελληνοποιήσεις στις μεταφράσεις Γαλανού του (19ου) που από περιέργεια μπορεί κάποιος να δει στο ακόλουθο λινκ διά του library > read
http://books.google.com/books?cd=3&q=inauthor:"Demetrius+Galanos"&btnG=Search+Books 

Ως προς το ερώτημα σχετικά με το 'sh' στη λέξη Upaniṣad / Upanishad (Ουπανισάντ) είναι το 'underdot s' που υπάρχει στο όνομα Viṣnu / Vishnu (Βίσνου). Στο όνομα Śiva / Siva (Σίβα) (που συχνά ακούμε να προφέρεται και να γράφεται 'sh' (π.χ. nama shivaya) έχουμε ένα 's with acute'.

Το πρόβλημα των πληθυντικών φυσικά υπάρχει και στα γαλλικά όπου βρήκα το ακόλουθο λινκ που ασχολείται κάπως λεπτομερώς με το θέμα:
http://www.orthoprof.fr/grammaire/niveau07/le_pluriel_des_noms_communs_propres_et_etrangers.htm


----------



## unique (Dec 14, 2013)

jmanveda said:


> Unique
> Σίγουρο ο διορθωτής δεν είχε καμία δουλειά να κόψει τα 's' -- ακόμα κι από το manas (νους)!!! Απ' εδώ και πέρα θα προειδοποιείς να μην πειράζονται οι σανσκριτικοί όροι στα λατινικά και ελληνικά. Θα σου κόψει τους Beatles σε Beatle;;;



Καλημέρα Γιάννη, αν κατάλαβα καλά μου συνιστάς και εσύ να επαναφέρω τα "s";
Εκτός από τα "s" έχει κόψει και τα διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένα ονόματα των οπαδών των σχολών επειδή και αυτά είχαν τελικό "s" . Τα αντικατέστησε με το "οπαδοί της ----- " .


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2013)

unique said:


> ο πληθυντικός είναι αποδεκτός (γιατί έτσι γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι πρόκειται για πολλά και όχι ένα).


Το ότι είναι πολλά και όχι ένα, δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό από το άρθρο ή από τα συμφραζόμενα;
Και τι γίνεται με αυτά που έχουν κατάληξη σε s στον ενικό, θα τα περνάνε και αυτά οι αναγνώστες για πληθυντικό;



unique said:


> Θα ήθελα να διατηρήσω την αγγλική τυπολογία μόνο επειδή πιστεύω (χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος) ότι όσοι ασχολούνται με το θέμα την έχουν συνηθίσει και κατά συνέπεια θα τους ξενίσει η διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση. Από την άλλη, η μεταγγραφή αυτών των όρων ενίοτε καταλήγει σε γελοία αποτελέσματα και δεν προσφέρει βοήθεια σε ένα σοβαρό μελετητή που θα ήθελε να προσφύγει σε ξένες πηγές (μια και οι ελληνικές είναι ελάχιστες και μάλλον ελλιπείς).


Είναι ένα σκεπτικό, πράγματι. Όπως είπα και πριν, είναι σεβαστό ως άποψη.



unique said:


> Ωστόσο τον δικαιολογώ επειδή η φύση του κειμένου δεν είναι συνηθισμένη.


Δεν μιλάς σοβαρά ελπίζω; 
Αν η φύση του κειμένου είναι ασυνήθιστη, φροντίζεις να ενημερωθείς σχετικά. Αν δεν ξέρεις, ρωτάς. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τα παραπάνω, δεν αναλαμβάνεις. Κι αν αναλάβεις παρόλα αυτά, *συνεργάζεσαι στενά με το μεταφραστή*, που μπορεί κάτι παραπάνω από σένα να ξέρει.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 14, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν η φύση του κειμένου είναι ασυνήθιστη, φροντίζεις να ενημερωθείς σχετικά. Αν δεν ξέρεις, ρωτάς. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τα παραπάνω, δεν αναλαμβάνεις. Κι αν αναλάβεις παρόλα αυτά, *συνεργάζεσαι στενά με το μεταφραστή*, που μπορεί κάτι παραπάνω από σένα να ξέρει.



Θα πρότεινα η ανωτέρω σοφότατη ρήση να χαραχτεί (σε πέτρα, σε τιτάνιο, σε μάρμαρο, σε χρυσό, δε με νοιάζει πού...) και να αναρτηθεί σε περίοπτη θέση σε όλους τους εκδοτικούς οίκους. Να το έχουν επίσης κρεμασμένο όλοι οι επιμελητές πάνω από το γραφείο ή/και το κρεβάτι τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν η φύση του κειμένου είναι ασυνήθιστη, φροντίζεις να ενημερωθείς σχετικά. Αν δεν ξέρεις, ρωτάς. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τα παραπάνω, δεν αναλαμβάνεις. Κι αν αναλάβεις παρόλα αυτά, *συνεργάζεσαι στενά με* [...] που μπορεί κάτι παραπάνω από σένα να ξέρει.





bernardina said:


> Να το έχουν επίσης κρεμασμένο όλοι οι επιμελητές πάνω από το γραφείο ή/και το κρεβάτι τους.


Και οι μεταφραστές. Και οι εκδότες. Και οι διορθωτές των δοκιμίων. Με λίγα λόγια, ολόκληρη η τροφική αλυσίδα. Διαμορφωμένο δεόντως, για να προλάβω τους σχολαστικούς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2013)

...
+ *∞*

Ένας σχολαστικός λέει: όχι πάνω από το γραφείο που δεν θα το βλέπουν πίσω από την πλάτη τους, αλλά απέναντί τους, φάτσα κάρτα, ή αν θέλουν τεχνολογική λύση, να το κάνουν σκρινσέιβερ. Για το κρεβάτι εξαρτάται: αν πριν κοιμηθούν ή όταν ξυπνήσουν, κοιτάνε το ταβάνι, ΟΚ. Με μια κουβέντα: «μπροστά τους».
Αλλιώς, τατουάζ στο μπράτσο. Άλλη μια τεχνολογική λύση είναι αυτή, ενώ άλλη μια παραδοσιακή, εκτός από το τατουάζ, βρίσκεται εκεί. Η κατραπακιά, που θα μειώσει και την ανεργία (βοηθός επιμελητή). Οι ξεροκέφαλοι δεν κινδυνεύουν από TBI.

Μία λέξη: *Σεβασμός!*

Για να έχει και μια χρησιμότητα αυτό το ποστ:
Τι θα θέλατε να μάθετε από τον αυριανό επιμελητή προτού ξεκινήσετε τη μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου;
Μεταξύ γραφής και ανάγνωσης: Μια συζήτηση για την επιμέλεια
Το άχθος της γλωσσικής επιμέλειας
Διορθωτές, επιμελητές, μεταφραστές
Επιμελητές: εχθροί ή φίλοι;
Πρέπει ο επιμελητής να γνωρίζει τη γλώσσα-πηγή;

Και πριν χυμήξουν να με φάνε οι επιμελητές και οι διορθωτές, να πω ότι τα κάνω και τα δύο (τα εξής τρία: μετάφραση, διόρθωση, επιμέλεια), καθημερινά και με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, οπότε βλέπω το θέμα και από τις δύο πλευρές, καλόπιστα πάντα, αλλά δυστυχώς η καλή πίστη δεν έχει πάντοτε αντίκρισμα. Εγώ πάντως έχω συμφιλιωθεί με τον εαυτό μου· δεν βρίζω πια όταν τον διορθώνω.


----------



## unique (Dec 14, 2013)

Φανταστείτε τι θα είχε γραφτεί εδώ αν είχα αναφέρει προηγουμένως ότι σε κάθε τρεις ή τέσσερις σελίδες υπάρχει και μια διόρθωση (συνήθως αισθητικής μορφής) που αλλάζει τελείως το νόημα του κειμένου. Ωστόσο το νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις. Αν ακούγατε τι λένε οι εκδότες για τους μεταφραστές θα ήσαστε επιεικέστεροι … Ίσως λόγω της κρίσης (μειωμένες αμοιβές) οι επιμελητές αναγκάζονται να διεκπεραιώνουν μεγάλο όγκο δουλειάς σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.


----------

